

Transmissions, for Django - fellowshipofone
https://medium.com/@fellowshipofone/transmissions-for-django-e089e93c2227

======
harshulj
This is really helpful. I might even use this in my next product.

One question though, I don't see a 'type' field in Notification class. Won't
it be helpful if notification type can be saved to identify if the
notification was an email notification or push notification and so on?

~~~
fellowshipofone
Thanks! In this last version, we decided to move all notions of channels (sms,
push, etc.) to the classes. So each notification has a `trigger_name` linking
it to the class form the @message decorator. So you can identify notifications
that way, but you can't infer the channels they'll use.

~~~
harshulj
Got it now! But why was there a need of message decorator? The same task could
have been achieved using the Channel Class.

~~~
fellowshipofone
The @message decorator allows transmissions scheduling logic not to have to be
extended by your own code to focus on the actual Channel and Message logic.
This way, the code is also magically indexing all the transmissions
notification classes for when they need to be loaded asynchronously in the
worker.

And if you meant that transmissions could have forced a couple of channel
tasks, we would have missed the content of notification, the logic to check
for validity, etc.

